# Do you throw out your egg yolks?



## Mr_Dove (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm on a high protein, low fat/carb diet right now.  My wife and I ate 12 egg whites for breakfast but I'm really hesitant to throw out a dozen egg yolks.  Do you just throw away yours?

I do have 3 young boys.  Is there anything I can make with 12 yolks that they would enjoy?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 19, 2010)

No help for your yolks, but have you thought about maybe buying the quart containers of "All Egg Whites" products available?  My husband adores them & they last quite a long time in the fridge - although with your consumption rate, I don't think fridge time would be a problem - lol!


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 19, 2010)

Hazelnut cookies.  Egg custard.


----------



## qmax (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr_Dove said:


> I do have 3 young boys.  Is there anything I can make with 12 yolks that they would enjoy?



Hollandaise.




Frankly, I would throw out the whites and eat the yolks.


----------



## Daizymae (Jul 19, 2010)

qmax said:


> Frankly, I would throw out the whites and eat the yolks.



Me, too.  I am not  crazy about whites but like the yolks.  Maybe you could move next door to  me?


----------



## merstar (Jul 19, 2010)

Chocolate or vanilla pudding/custard, Key Lime Pie, creme brulee, cheesecake, ice cream, Boston Cream Pie, yellow cake with chocolate frosting.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2010)

scrambled eggs, just add very small amount of water for each egg or do the same thing and make french toast. i add water rather than milk, just me but i think the milk makes them tought


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 19, 2010)

Eggs (specifically egg yolks --and cooked, of course) are really healthy for dogs. Dont give them a ton, but a few once in awhile can be good for them. Helps w/ their coat and is a good source of easily digested protein.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 19, 2010)

If you do give eggs to your pets, do cook them first.  Unlike years ago, raw eggs are now considered unhealthy for dogs & cats - especially cats.  Has something to do with B-Vitamin utilization I believe.


----------



## Dumpandstir (Jul 20, 2010)

I would say the custards for desert are delicious and easy to make. I make a gang of pies and if you have kids that like peanut butter.  You can make a peanut butter custard pie.


----------



## sarah (Jul 20, 2010)

i would make my kids custard,or i would scramble all these yolks with a little butter,milk and sugar and maybe some vanilla extract,and make sweet scrambled eggs for them.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Jul 20, 2010)

I understand what you mean, but since yolks are so high in cholesterol I wouldn't give them to anyone.  I certainly opt for purchasing egg whites only so that I don't waste anything.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, these days eggs are not "taboo" for low-cholesterol diets.  In fact, even specialty docs say that as much as one egg per day is perfectly acceptable.  In fact, here's a little blurb from today's healthy eating e-mail I receive daily:

"And when you're looking for lean sources of protein, don't forget about eggs. They're low in calories and fat and rich in B vitamins, vitamins E and A, and choline. As for their high cholesterol content, it turns out that eggs may have been unfairly maligned. Doctors now know that dietary cholesterol doesn't influence your blood cholesterol nearly as much as saturated and trans fats do. Since an egg has just 5 grams of fat (1.5 grams of saturated fat), one whole egg a day can fit neatly into a healthy low-fat diet."


----------



## SweetTeboho (Jul 20, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> Actually, these days eggs are not "taboo" for low-cholesterol diets. In fact, even specialty docs say that as much as one egg per day is perfectly acceptable. In fact, here's a little blurb from today's healthy eating e-mail I receive daily:
> 
> "And when you're looking for lean sources of protein, don't forget about eggs. They're low in calories and fat and rich in B vitamins, vitamins E and A, and choline. As for their high cholesterol content, it turns out that eggs may have been unfairly maligned. Doctors now know that dietary cholesterol doesn't influence your blood cholesterol nearly as much as saturated and trans fats do. Since an egg has just 5 grams of fat (1.5 grams of saturated fat), one whole egg a day can fit neatly into a healthy low-fat diet."


 
Interesting.  Do you mind sharing who they quoted or where your healthy eating e-mail comes from?  If this is true, my husband will be very happy.  He has missed his yolks.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 20, 2010)

SweetTeboho said:


> Interesting. Do you mind sharing who they quoted or where your healthy eating e-mail comes from? If this is true, my husband will be very happy. He has missed his yolks.


 

I was taught in college nutrition classes that dietary cholesterol has no bearing on human blood serum cholesetrol levels.. What does elevate blood cholesterol levels is saturated fats.....when I was in college, trans fats had not been used or at least studied....this info was based on scientific studies done in the early 1980's and late 1970's.  This is not new information, but I am glad to see that some doctors are acknowledging this!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 20, 2010)

SweetTeboho said:


> Interesting. Do you mind sharing who they quoted or where your healthy eating e-mail comes from? If this is true, my husband will be very happy. He has missed his yolks.


 
The quote I supplied was from a "healthy living" daily e-mail I get from Ellie Krieger's website.  She hosts a healthy eating show on The Cooking Channel.  

But that quote is just a condensed version of what doctors have been saying for many years now - that eggs have gotten a bum rap, & avoiding them has pretty much done nothing but expand the wallets of the Egg-Beaters, etc., folks.  I've gotten literally the same info from lots of other sources, including my own doctors.

Do yourself - & your husband - a favor & do a websearch on "Eggs in a Low-Cholesterol Diet".  You'll get tons of current nutritional info from legitimate medical sources on how real "whole" eggs easily fit into a low-cholesterol low-fat dietary regime.  Of course, as with everything, this means "in moderation".

I also suggest you/he ask your docs about it the next time you visit.  All docs have different opinions obviously, but with any luck you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Jul 20, 2010)

So even though recently I had read that the yolk was bad I tried again and this time perused about six different articles all online and some of which I couldn't verify who really wrote it and where they got their information.

Half of the articles state how good egg yolks were and that they contain all the vitamins protein.  The other half however concentrated on that they still contain high amounts of saturated fat.

I looked up two sites providing nutritional information and both stated that the egg yolk was indeed high in saturated fat.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Jul 20, 2010)

I just saw that you added more to your comment, or I missed it the first time! I will certainly ask our doctor the next time we are in.

Which to me my above comment supports my belief that you either eat absolutely nothing or take some of the bad with the good!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish I was better at explaining stuff like this, but I'm sure your doc can.  It has to do with "dietary cholesterol" & "blood cholesterol", & that egg yolks fall into the former category which isn't remotely as lethal as the 2nd.  Again, I'm just trying to recall the doc's explanation & I'm terrible at it.

Regardless, I was told an egg a day was fine.  And I don't even REMOTELY approach that in egg consumption.  Maybe one or two a week tops, & rarely even that now that I'm currently not raising my own chickens.  Now when I had my own flock, that was another story. . . .

But again - your doc should have the final word as everyone's condition is different.


----------



## Daizymae (Jul 20, 2010)

Egg yolks contain a substance that make it digestible!  One or two a day is very good for you, so go enjoy yourself.  But try to get cage-free kind.  If you lived next door I'd give you  all  the eggs you want buck shee.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, it's true that cooked eggs (apart from hard-cooked) are very digestible & are frequently recommended as a part of diets for invalids & convalescents with certain conditions, but that's not what we're talking about here Daizymae.

Digestibility & cholesterol/saturated fat intake are completely different things.


----------



## gage (Jul 20, 2010)

lots of cakes ask for yolks by the dozen, I'm always throwing out the whites


----------



## tropical cooker (Jul 20, 2010)

Lady fingers are good.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 21, 2010)

As a baker, I often have literaly dozens of egg yolks left over after some of my wedding cake recipes.

If I am catering the wedding I will usually make lemon and or custard tarts to go along with it, but I also make many of the things listed above.  Thanks for the tips for the dogs - didn't know that one.  We give our leftover scrambled eggs to them, but yeah, I could definitely share my yolk wealth.

If you are going to store them in the fridge longer than about four hours (and no more than 48), add just enough water to cover them by about 1/4" and seal tightly.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know what t is called and not sure if Americans would be willing to eat raw eggs, but this is what I do. Take the same amount of egg yolks and sugar, mix it really well, using mixer sure helps, until sugar completely dissolves, then add some cocoa powder, or if you want to be really fancy shave some chocolate into the mixture, as much as you like or to make as dark as you like, I kind of go by looks, never really measured. Mix well, cool in the fridge. You can spread that on a cookie or eat it simply with a glass of cold milk. I love it. Do it probably twice a year, when I have yolks left. Otherwise it is too rich and too unhealthy, mostly because I can eat the whole bowl of it.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Charlie for the alternative perspective.  We have a lady friend from Lithuania who keeps us well supplied with fresh eggs; almost more than the two of us can eat  ( and she only has 3 hens- Rhode Island Reds).  Chickens are truly a wonderful thing.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 21, 2010)

While it does sound delicious Charlie - whether the eggs are supermarket-purchased or farm-purchased, I'd still refrain from serving this to the very young, the very old, &/or anyone who's experiencing an immune-deficiency problem.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 21, 2010)

gage said:


> lots of cakes ask for yolks by the dozen, I'm always throwing out the whites


 
Same here, I never seem to have leftover yolks.  I must shy away from recipes that only use whites.


----------



## Daizymae (Jul 28, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> I don't know what t is called and not sure if Americans would be willing to eat raw eggs, but this is what I do. Take the same amount of egg yolks and sugar, mix it really well, using mixer sure helps, until sugar completely dissolves, then add some cocoa powder, or if you want to be really fancy shave some chocolate into the mixture, as much as you like or to make as dark as you like, I kind of go by looks, never really measured. Mix well, cool in the fridge. You can spread that on a cookie or eat it simply with a glass of cold milk. I love it. Do it probably twice a year, when I have yolks left. Otherwise it is too rich and too unhealthy, mostly because I can eat the whole bowl of it.



In all my born days I have never heard of such a concoction but since I consider eggs to be more healthful when raw than when cooked, I am always on the lookout for raw-egg recipes.  They say a raw eggwhite is no good for you (contains a vitamin antagonist) so I am going to try your egg+bit of sugar+cocoa recipe.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 28, 2010)

As far as concaction it self goes just ask any Russian wht the Gogol Mogol is? This is just a "chocolate" version of it. And as far as making it enjoy, just be careful do not forget that it is raw in the end.


----------



## mieketsai (Jul 29, 2010)

i love egg yolk!


----------



## zfranca (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr_Dove, I had exactly the opposite problem. When I had the restaurant I would make a dessert called "Tiramisú" a type of Italian cheese cake that uses only egg yolks. This dessert may not be the best choice for children because it contains rum, but it can be kept frozen for future formal dinners. If you like, I will send you the recipe.


----------



## zfranca (Jul 30, 2010)

To make it more appealing for the kids, just add an envelope of (soaked) unflavored gelatin to this recipe:
* VANILLA SAUCE*

(Pastry cream)​3                      egg yolks
3 TBS              sugar
3 TBS              flour
2 cups              milk (hot)
1 tsp                 vanilla
 
 
 Beat egg yolks with sugar until creamy, in a small saucepan that can take direct heat. Slowly beat in flour.
Bring the saucepan on to a medium flame. Add milk, and vanilla. Reduce heat to simmer, and cook until thick whisking constantly, for about 10 minutes. Let it cool, stirring occasionally. Keep refrigerated.
Pastry cream is to desserts what béchamel is to food, a binding agent.
Makes 2 cups ​


----------



## qmax (Jul 30, 2010)

bethzaring said:


> ....dietary cholesterol has no bearing on human blood serum cholesetrol levels..




This.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 30, 2010)

In my humble and politically incorrect opinion, only in America and a few other spoiled countries, would people be talking about throwing away egg yolks.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jul 31, 2010)

Me too, I'd rather eat the yolks that the whites.


----------



## Detroit Remedy (Aug 15, 2010)

If you separate the white and yolk of the egg, you get an isolated protein. Any time you separate the white and the yolk of an egg, you get an isolated protein. Any time you separate protein from fat you're left with an incomplete food. When you swallow an egg white, it goes into your stomach and your stomach says, "Hey, where's the fat?" The white, which is protein, has no vehicle for conversion, so it's converted to sugar. 
You cannot digest protein without fat..

Mother Nature is the first chemist in the world


----------



## Daizymae (Aug 15, 2010)

You are absolutely correct, Detroit.  I feel a wrench when I see people trying to down an "omelet" made out of egg whites as per some kind of Zone Diet.  It is not satisfying.


----------



## Linux (Aug 15, 2010)

Oops sorry, I misread egg whites. 

No, we never throw out egg yolks. Unless the eggs are stale. Egg whites we always make into meringues.


----------



## Claire (Aug 15, 2010)

When I am trying to cut the fat, rather than throw the yolks away, I buy egg-beaters or similar .... I have a very hard time throwing away perfectly good food.  So if scrambling, making an omelet, etc, I use frozen egg beaters.  When I get a taste for a full egg, I buy a half dozen.  There are only the two of us, so the frozen are more practical for us as well.  I  know the whole eggs are cheaper, but not if you're throwing away half of them.  If you bake, there are lots of good ideas here, but I don't.


----------



## Detroit Remedy (Aug 15, 2010)

do you think animals in the wild that steals eggs to eat.....can you see the animal throwing away the egg yolk...hahahhahah


----------



## Ardith (Aug 15, 2010)

If I have leftover egg yolks from a recipe I toss the yolks into the dogs dinner.


----------



## missM (Aug 16, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> In my humble and politically incorrect opinion, only in America and a few other spoiled countries, would people be talking about throwing away egg yolks.


 
Tell me about it!!   when my daughter was over from the US last year she would cook herself 6 boiled eggs for breakfast then throw the yolks away.  
If only she'd separated the eggs first, I could have frozen them and when needed, defrosted and used them in mayo.   TSK!!!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 16, 2010)

missM said:


> Tell me about it!!   when my daughter was over from the US last year she would cook herself 6 boiled eggs for breakfast then throw the yolks away.
> If only she'd separated the eggs first, I could have frozen them and when needed, defrosted and used them in mayo.   TSK!!!


The yolks are also great for making a rich ice cream without having to add a ton of heavy cream.


----------



## Frank 2022 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mr_Dove said:


> I'm on a high protein, low fat/carb diet right now. My wife and I ate 12 egg whites for breakfast but I'm really hesitant to throw out a dozen egg yolks. Do you just throw away yours?
> 
> I do have 3 young boys. Is there anything I can make with 12 yolks that they would enjoy?


 

Actually the egg whites are worse than the egg yolks. Egg whites destroy
the biotin in your body.

Frank 2022


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 23, 2010)

Frank 2022 said:


> Actually the egg whites are worse than the egg yolks. Egg whites destroy
> the biotin in your body.
> 
> Frank 2022


 
I believe that is only if the egg whites are eaten raw, cooking the eggs negates the possible side-effects.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I believe that is only if the egg whites are eaten raw, cooking the eggs negates the possible side-effects.



True, the egg whites must be eaten raw to have this potential effect.  Also, there are so many sources of biotin in common foods and the body needs so little, harm from this is rare.


----------

